# Cathodic Protection



## tamer metallurgy (30 أكتوبر 2006)

اخوانى الأعزاء 
اقدم لكم ملف PDF مهم وعملى جدا عن ال Cathodic Protection
لل Pipe Lines و الطرق المختلفة لها والاساليب المستخدمة فى ال field

راجيا من الله تعالى أن ينفعكم بها واياى

وانتظروا المزيد ان شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أخوكم تامر - الإسكندرية


----------



## علي فتحي (1 نوفمبر 2006)

م/علي فتحي

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهايد (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا ولو اذا لديك شئ عن التصميم المنظومات لل Cathodic افدنا


----------



## مهندس منسي (19 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور مشكور


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## gjaby (3 يناير 2007)

مشكور والله ع المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

